# Pygmy dad and bore mom



## Mikesell04 (Jan 26, 2014)

Would or could I get a bore nanny and breed it to my pygmy/nd billy for a meat goat?? 
Could they even do it?? Is it a bad idea for some reason I'm not thinking of??


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes you can do that cross -- the buck may need a little help. Use a hay bale or some kind "stool" he can stand on and back the doe up to him to make it so he can reach. 

Some will be able to do so if the doe is smaller and the buck is a larger pygmy. But if you really want them bred then you will need to assist


----------



## Mikesell04 (Jan 26, 2014)

Yeah I thought I read that somewhere on here!! Maybe if it was a smaller boer doe?! I'm just really wanting to try this meat goat thing but still do minis too!! Plus you gotta love those boer ears!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

you will likely get more airplane ears then the boer ears. 

And I have to agree boer babies are by far the cutest


----------



## Mikesell04 (Jan 26, 2014)

That's a bummer about the ears  but then again those are the ones you would eat. So probably better that they aren't super cute??!..
We'll see, I'm not gonna go get one tomarrow but it's a thought!! Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

I have two doelings ready to breed that are this cross, I also have a couple of babies born this time that are the same cross and truse me none were intentional and none should be possible but they happened.


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

The dwarf buck I borrowed for my nubian doe couldn't reach to do the job, so I had to get him a pallet. Once he figured out what it was for, he got excited whenever he saw me bringing it to him!!
And breeding a standard doe to a mini buck is safer for the doe, because the kids will be smaller, and there will be more milk for them. Boer/pygmy crosses sound really cute btw....
Oh, and you can eat them as well, you just won't get as much meat as you would from a full boer goat.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

One of my Boers may be bred to my Nigerian.

Just a thought-
Pygmies ARE a meat breed. If you want mini meat goats, why not just breed Pygmies?


----------



## Mikesell04 (Jan 26, 2014)

Thanks for the response.. Mine are pygmy/nd, even my billy.. So even him being half nd is not as meaty as full pygmy.. So I was just thinking of the mix to get a lil meatier kids.. I do know pygmy is meat goat and eventually I'm gonna get a full pygmy billy and a doe or 2.. That would prolly be plenty of meat in one goat for my family of 4..


TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You will probably want to put at least 2 goats in the freezer for a family of 4.


----------



## Mikesell04 (Jan 26, 2014)

ksalvagno said:


> You will probably want to put at least 2 goats in the freezer for a family of 4.


Good to know!! Do you process your own or take to the butcher? My husband always does our deer himself is it the same process for goats?

TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I take to the butcher. We don't have the time or place to do it. Feel it is just as good to support local businesses.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Mikesell04 said:


> Good to know!! Do you process your own or take to the butcher? My husband always does our deer himself is it the same process for goats?
> 
> TheRockinFunFarm


He will have no problem butchering a goat since he already does the deer. They seem identical.


----------



## Mikesell04 (Jan 26, 2014)

GTAllen said:


> He will have no problem butchering a goat since he already does the deer. They seem identical.


Awsome, thanks!! I'm not sure in the cost of having a goat processed but I know we can't afford hundreds to have a couple goats done..
He has got beef fat from local grocery and ground it with the ground deer.. Would you suggest doing that for the ground goat meat or keeping in lean ground meat??

TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It cost me $65 per goat. That included kill and doing all the cuts and packaging them up and freezing them.

I would get some fat to add to ground meat if you do yourself.


----------



## Mikesell04 (Jan 26, 2014)

ksalvagno said:


> It cost me $65 per goat. That included kill and doing all the cuts and packaging them up and freezing them.
> 
> I would get some fat to add to ground meat if you do yourself.


Well that's not bad at all.. It would be worth 65 for sure! We have friends here that pay $125 per deer so I thought it would be closer to that price..

TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You would have to call and find out. That is the general price butchers in my area charge.


----------



## Mikesell04 (Jan 26, 2014)

Ya I'll do that.. It might go by lbs too?! Not sure..


TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I cost me $165 one year and I got barely 30 pounds of meat. NOT a good deal. My nephew and Dad who have never butchered a deer butchered a goat last year....nephew has never butchered anything and it's been years (I'm 51, grampa died when I was 7 and skinning out the steer is one of the very few memories I have of grampa walking....so that should tell you how many years it's been) since Dad helped skin out a steer that was then taken in to be processed. SO....it can't be THAT hard. If you have butchered your own deer, then definitely do your own goat. I've never had any fat added into our goat meat. If I need more fat when cooking, I just add some then.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

I found this basic picture on FB


----------

